# New Drive and garage refurb project



## joff-turbo-nova (May 16, 2007)

Morning all

Been looking through all the cool threads on here with the garage projects and thought I would share my current project.

This started a while ago so the updates will come thick and fast initially ...

First day of the drive refurb -

At 5:30am this nice yellow thing got delivered in readiness for a bit of concrete removal action . Probably woke the whole street up ....



















The pavers rocked up at 8am on the dot and by the time I got home at 5:45pm I was left with this......














































Looks like a scene from the moon landings at the moment with all the grey hardcore down !

At least I won't have to mow the front lawn any more !!! 

Next day...

More progress of sorts today, plus a couple of broken drains as well !














































Wednesdays work.....
































































Billy bonus, they've managed to get rid of the lip at the bottom of the drive that my nova bumper would catch, which meant I needed to use ramps to get off the drive every time!

Not too sure how the soak away will work at the moment as there is only a 6" trench at one side .... time will tell !

Joff


----------



## joff-turbo-nova (May 16, 2007)

Thursday got rained off.

Fridays effort till 3:30pm ....




























At least I can get the nova out now!!!

Joff


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

awesome neat job dude,:argie:
there will be good soak away between bricks anyway,:thumb:


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks very good!

Any idea on rough costs? Want my drive and part of the back garden done next year


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

That looks good. Everytime I look at the sea of tarmac outside my house I want block paving down!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

looking good so far


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

That looks great, job looks pretty neat too...did you know the builders or just dug them out of yellow pages or something?


----------



## joff-turbo-nova (May 16, 2007)

Ducky said:


> That looks great, job looks pretty neat too...did you know the builders or just dug them out of yellow pages or something?


They did a neighbours drive a couple of years ago and it still looks good with no sinking or dislodged pavers.

Not the cheapest quote I got, but I prefer a known tradesman who will be around should a problem occur in the future. Given the groundwork prep it should be good for a long time.



djgregory said:


> Looks very good!
> 
> Any idea on rough costs? Want my drive and part of the back garden done next year


We agreed that there was 87 square metres to cover which was about £9k in total . Not cheap but its a BIG drive !

Joff


----------



## joff-turbo-nova (May 16, 2007)

By the end of the week it was all finished ...




























Just need to sort the boarders out , that's the wife's job!

Joff


----------



## joff-turbo-nova (May 16, 2007)

The wife got busy with the boarders over the summer and I put in some 4" x 4" posts with some solar LED markers which finishes off the edges nicely....










One of our friends was doing the first stage of "Le Tour" at 4am for Marie Curie Cancer charity, hence the support shown !

Joff


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

Subbed!

Looks a great job so far.


----------



## joff-turbo-nova (May 16, 2007)

Next job was to change the flooring - I couldn't really affording anything really expensive but wanted to change from just bare concrete so sourced some rubber flooring with a chequer plate design.....










At the time I had shed loads of stuff in the garage so had to move it from one side to the other and just do the main part of the floor in the middle , with a view to finishing off the edges at a later date ..



















One part glued down...










And another ...










And another !...










And all done (complete with all the [email protected])...




























Next on the hit list is getting rid of some of the stuff that's just surplus junk, sourcing a new garage door and putting in some new racking or shelving.

Joff


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

All good so far


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Looking good

was deceptive how much space you have in front of your house


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work driver look nice, we've got block paving which is great till weeds start growing through.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

this has been a great read!

Lovely work!


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

so I'm guessing you love vauxhalls? ;-)
driveway looks great!


----------



## BenEarles (Sep 27, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

subarufreak said:


> so I'm guessing you love vauxhalls? ;-)
> driveway looks great!


I was going to say that ! Looks like a vauxhall dealership :lol:

Drive looks nice


----------



## stipp (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks fab. Do you mind me asking how much the block paving cost?


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

looks great and £9k well spent I'd say.

Nice array of Vauxhalls too


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice but i'm glad i'm not one of your neighbours


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Out of interest did you need/get planning permission? Sure I've read that if you are putting down over X square metres you need planning permission?


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks great, really neat job.
From my experience planning permission a waste of money/time. Had mine done a few years ago and builder mentioned it to me so I contacted the council, followed their website, paid for searches as instructed (£50) only to be told by them as a drive was already there in first place (same as the OPs) I needn't have bothered, even though I was extending mine slightly like the OP.


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

MDC250 said:


> Out of interest did you need/get planning permission? Sure I've read that if you are putting down over X square metres you need planning permission?


Yes that is correct , if you increase the area by x% and are using a non porous material you're supposed to get planning permission. Part of the reason is so that a check can be done to see if the surface water drainage system can cope with the extra run off


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Cheers, only reason I ask is our existing block paving is looking tatty and has sunk in parts plus we have gained some extra driveway at the side so that needs attention. What's the bets I'm just over 

OP the new drive looks grand


----------



## joff-turbo-nova (May 16, 2007)

JonD said:


> Yes that is correct , if you increase the area by x% and are using a non porous material you're supposed to get planning permission. Part of the reason is so that a check can be done to see if the surface water drainage system can cope with the extra run off


I did run the plans past my local authority (East Riding Council) and they stated I had two choices :-


Put a drain and a soakaway at the bottom of the slope to prevent run off onto the road - this could be done without the requirement of planning permission
Don't bother with a drain and soakaway and apply for planning permission where they will ask for a drain and soakaway to be installed

You can guess which option I went for !!!

Joff


----------



## joff-turbo-nova (May 16, 2007)

griffin1907 said:


> looks great and £9k well spent I'd say.
> 
> Nice array of Vauxhalls too


Had Vauxhall's since I was 17 - I know how they work - know where to source spares and know where to seek advice !

If I had to start with another marque I would be lost !!

Joff


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

many mock the brand, however I love them. Have strayed a couple of times, but have come back to them every time, this time though... I won't be defecting form the Griffin badge.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

what happened with the garage in the end?


----------



## joff-turbo-nova (May 16, 2007)

Update to follow shortly - been very busy with other projects .

Joff


----------



## joff-turbo-nova (May 16, 2007)

Ok,

Next job was to sort out the garage door as its the original one that was installed in 1983 :doublesho

The springs were all saggy and it took up loads of room within the garage, plus when it was up and open it blocked two of the lights making it quite dark when working ....



















So after a bonus from work I sorted out with a local firm a new insulated roller door...










Which is miles better and more room inside....



















I even got round to fitting some LED downlights which finish it off nicely...










Next up was sorting the storage out. Needed to sort the flooring out on both sides so the main storage area was first...










I put some new wiring and sockets in whilst I had the room. I then needed to find a home for all of this....










So I started to put some some shelving units and started sorting all the stuff out ...










Even managed to get a hi-fi unit, fridge and a new airline reel installed too.










Still needed to find a home for all this...










And we sorted it in the end...










That's still quite messy but its getting there slowly.

I've been refining and sorting the clutter out over the last month or so and will take some pics at the weekend when its light to show the final version.

So much more room now and I can find things now !!!

Joff


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Very nice house you have there!


----------



## kev1609 (Sep 19, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## jackssc (Oct 14, 2014)

Love it


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Looking decent mate, love the new door and LED lights!


----------



## Hazza197 (Dec 14, 2013)

Really love the lighting!


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

Looking good, totally transforms the space at the front.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm hoping that next summer's update involves a freshly painted garage and a sweet looking floor, some sweet shelving units and bobs your uncle Fanny's your aunt! sorted! 

Looks great mate!


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Love the LED lights mate, good call.


----------

